# Japanese Speedcubing Kit



## oh_well (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, i have recieved my japanese speedcubing kit

i got mine via ebayhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230247233584

Now i want to know how to use it to its best

i have moderately sanded it and am trying to break it in and wear it out

is this a good idea?

and is the cube lube in the box or regular silicone lube better?

please respond asap!


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 12, 2008)

You should've asked us this before you sanded it. You shouldn't have to sand DIY's. I've ordered 3 DIY's and the only rough spots I could see were on the outer surfaces.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Regular silicone is much better than the lube in the box, I tried the lube before and it suks. When I got it the first day, I used my silicone to spray it and then I just solved a few times and left it there for a few weeks(because I was using another cube at that time). Then after that I tried to use this cube and found out it had suddenly became very smooth and fast with almost 0% pops...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 12, 2008)

This needs to be moved to the hardware section.


----------



## oh_well (Aug 12, 2008)

well a nitrocan told me that what he would do is sand it and then solve it like that for about a week and then lube it

any other comments about the lube, which one is better?


----------



## Ton (Aug 12, 2008)

moderately sanded is not a good idea, sandig by hand is not accurate, I use a scalpel knife to smooth the plastic from the mold , this leaves a smooth surface . The cube lube as the first lubricant is fine -this fills the surface-, after break in use silicone


----------



## oh_well (Aug 12, 2008)

so your saying i should use the cube lube in the box first and then the silicone after i break-it-in?



and before use a scapel knife the cut (or peel) off the imperfections (the little dots and lines) ?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 30, 2008)

I want this cube extremely bad but so expensive. I dont know if it is really worth it.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

Doesn't nakaji have one of these?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Doesn't nakaji have one of these?



I don't think so, I know Higo has one. Nakaji uses a Rubik's.com DIY.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

Katsu has them. Here's how I made mine:
First solved it for about a week. Then took a nail file  and then just slightly rounded the corners and edges (slightly!). You will notice that after this, your cube will lock up for some time. But after 2-3 days, it will become greatly better. Then you can lubricate it with silicone spray, but don't spray in too much. Let it dry a little, then work it in, or you can just take all the pieces out like I did and spray over all of them. I used this cube in DM 08.


----------



## Zava (Aug 31, 2008)

so, it is not the same as the rubik's diy?
somebody told me that it is the same as this one: http://cube4you.com/332_Rubiks-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html 
I have one of these , and I'm thinking of buying a JSK. please tell me if JSKs are the same as the cubes in the above link (or the same as rubik's DIYs), because if not, I'll buy one. thanks!


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

they aren't the same as rubik's diy, and that's the cube of the jsk


----------



## Zava (Aug 31, 2008)

same with which one?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

The link you gave is the cube of the JSK, not a Rubik's DIY.


----------



## Zava (Aug 31, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> The link you gave is the cube of the JSK, not a Rubik's DIY.



oh, thanks. then there is no point in getting the full JSK, when I can get it for 18-20$ 
(are you 100% sure? for example the screws look different, and could you check/tell, does your JSK have 4 holes in the center piece?)


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

yes it does have 4 holes.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 10, 2009)

4 holes? and the rubiks speedcube is the JSK without the lube and screwdrivers? sorry just making sure


----------

